# Margate Redcliffe Scotts Point 17/4



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Heading out tonight to try and pick some early or very late squire hoping to get on the water around 7pm at Margate and fish in close up toward Scotts Point.
I will be baitfishing as I find this a little more successful for me at night get in touch if interested.


----------

